# USB gerät mit java suchen und lesen



## HCWD (29. März 2007)

servus erstmal.

hab da ne frage. ist es möglich mit java ein progrmam zu schreiben, dass in der lage ist, ein gerät wie bsp. einen USB Stick ausfindig zu machen und darauf zu zugreifen, um nach einer bestimmten datei (sagen wir mal txt datei) zu suchen, die ich ihm im quellcode geschrieben habe?

will es deswegen wissen, weil ich folgendes konstruieren will:

wenn man mein java-programm startet, soll er automatisch erstmal nach allen laufwerken suchen (außer Festplatten) und diese auf eine bestimmte datei durchsuchen. wenn er sie findet, soll er sie auslesen und per if-anweisung feststellen ob es die richtige zeichenabfolge ist.
===> eine art digitaler schlüssel


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2006/07/06/java-and-usb.html
http://jusb.sourceforge.net/



> wenn man mein java-programm startet, soll er automatisch erstmal nach allen laufwerken suchen (außer Festplatten) und diese auf eine bestimmte datei durchsuchen. wenn er sie findet, soll er sie auslesen und per if-anweisung feststellen ob es die richtige zeichenabfolge ist.
> ===> eine art digitaler schlüssel


AFAIK nennt man sowas Dongle / Hardlock

Gruß Tom


----------



## HCWD (29. März 2007)

ok vielen dank für die links... werd sie mir gleich mal vornehmen. wenn ich was nicht verstehen sollte, schreib ich es hier rein ^^

danke für die bezeichnung... wusste es net


----------

